# nh antique plate usage



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

I am a nh resident with a nh registered antique car. Can the car be legally driven in mass.
on any day of the week. Can I leave the car in mass. for the summer to be driven by my dad. I have current nh antique plates and insurance.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

As long as it's registered and insured, why not? There is usually a car show on any given day in the summer, and to be honest, we have alot more pressing problems to take care of then seeing if someone is driving an antique vehicle every day. Your insurance may have a mileage restriction though. Out of curiousity, what year and make car are we talking about? Not that I want to track you down, I just am a "car guy" and like old cars.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Why couldn't you drive it here? NH Registration, NH Rules. MA Registration, MA Rules.

I can't enforce other states regulations regarding registrations, as long as that violation doesn't void the record of that registration. For example, I can't enforce a bad inspection sticker on a NH tagged car...as long as the car is indeed registered, I don't see any issue.


----------



## sborruso (Jun 2, 2009)

you would be looking for a 1963 olds super 88 black 4 door


----------

